# Is a coyote fursona stupid?



## swooz (Aug 13, 2016)

I feel really unoriginal making a coyote fursona.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 13, 2016)

Hah. No.

Honestly, I don't see too many Coyotes. The ones I always see are Wolves, Dragons, Leopards, Sergals, Red Foxes, and, more recently, Fennecs.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 13, 2016)

A character is as unique as you make them. Just because it's a Coyote does not mean it's suddenly unoriginal.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes it is the most stupidested thing I've ever did heard

Forget the some odd 800mil wolf fursonas and those 1.2bil fox fursonas, being a part of the fucking 80k coyote fursonas is retarded as hell


----------



## swooz (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah, they just look a lot like wolves, despite being entirely different animals, witch makes it feel weird.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 13, 2016)

swooz said:


> Yeah, they just look a lot like wolves, despite being entirely different animals, witch makes it feel weird.


Same with Bat-eared Foxes looking like Fennecs. That's why my fursona gets so pissed off when someone calls him a fennec.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 13, 2016)

swooz said:


> Yeah, they just look a lot like wolves, despite being entirely different animals, witch makes it feel weird.



No matter how many wolves or foxes or coyotes there may be in the furry community none are your fursona. Choose what you think best defines you. That's what really matters.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 13, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Same with Bat-eared Foxes looking like Fennecs. That's why my fursona gets so pissed off when someone calls him a fennec.



That's a fennec fox mate. Everyone knows there's no such thing as bat-eared foxes


----------



## Sylox (Aug 13, 2016)

Bruh, there are like *no* yotes in teh fandom.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

There are actually quiet a bit of differences between. Coyote and a wolf, if they are drawn properly.  But as others have said, it doesn't matter what species your Fursona is, it's how it's presented.  Make it something you personally like, not what others would.  
The majority seem to want to make their Fursona's as unique as fuckin possible, and not actually have the Fursona relate to them in the least bit.. At that point, it just becomes a randomized OC


----------



## Zipline (Aug 13, 2016)

I like coyotes. They are the hipsters of the dog world.


----------



## Half (Aug 14, 2016)

Go for it!
Have you _*seen*_ some of the things on here? No such thing as stupid at this point.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 14, 2016)

Half said:


> Go for it!
> Have you _*seen*_ some of the things on here? No such thing as stupid at this point.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 14, 2016)

Whenever I hear of or see a coyote fursona, I always think of wile. Put a big ACME sticker on their face.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 14, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Whenever I hear of or see a coyote fursona, I always think of wile. Put a big ACME sticker on their face.


Wanna hear something dank about Wile? ;3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Wanna hear something dank about Wile? ;3



Dank?... What is it


----------



## Zipline (Aug 14, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Dank?... What is it


 he died every time his plan failed. It was later revealed that every time he got crushed or fell off a cliff an identical coyote would take his place and the cycle would repeat.   Too dank? .__________________________________________.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> he died every time his plan failed. It was later revealed that every time he got crushed or fell off a cliff an identical coyote would take his place and the cycle would repeat.   Too dank? .__________________________________________.



I think we're taking cartoons too seriously here of we're saying he died.


----------



## Half (Aug 14, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I think we're taking cartoons too seriously here of we're saying he died.


Obviously it's a tale of his purgatorial hell, an endless cycle of punishment.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 14, 2016)

not at all freind


----------



## Coffee Lion (Aug 14, 2016)

Why should it be stupid? Your favorite animal is unoriginal? Who cares? Even if every other person has the same animal, you can still put uniqueness into your own character.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 14, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I think we're taking cartoons too seriously here of we're saying he died.


No, there really was an episode like that. After his invention failed a new coyote climbed out of a cave in the mountain and kept chasing the road runner. Then countless others all poked their head out of various other caves in the mountain and waved to the camera before the credits rolled. But i couldn't find a pic of it. :c


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 19, 2016)

Don't see a lot of 'Yotes on here. I'd like to see it.


----------

